# News 1-4-2004



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2004)

*Forum Name Change*
The Womans Self Defense forum has been renamed "Women of the Martial Arts (Women Martial Artists) " to better reflect its mission of being a place for the ladies.

*New Policy: Schools Listing*
A 1 line text link under a single heading is currently free if you link back to MartialTalk.com.  We have been checking and many of the sites we list haven't returned the favor of a link back.  

*Staff Freeze*
With the recent changes in our staff, we've had several inquiries about joining the MT Staff.  We are not accepting new staff applications until the end of January.  We are preparing a document that will outline what our requirements are, and how you can become part of the MT team.  We appreciate the offers to help, but want to stabilize our core before expanding again. Thank you to those who contacted us. 

*Forum Software Upgrade Planned*
vBulletin 3.0 RC1 has been released.  We have been evaluating the test versions and its loaded with new features.  We will be doing testing this week and are hoping to do the actual update within the next few days. A seperate announcement will be made once we're certain that everything will go smoothly.

Thank you everyone for making MartialTalk a success.  Here's to doubling our size and traffic in 2004!

:asian:


----------

